# Ca fait mal!!!



## onomac (13 Septembre 2012)

vous avez vu le prix des nouveaux ipods !???


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Septembre 2012)

ouais.
Perso chuis ultra decu! Je voulais changer mon vieux nano (3G) et le nouveau nano a rien de bandant.

EN fait je regardais deja du coté d'un 5G (qui est deja depasse de 2 generation) car il avait en plus du mien  une camera et un podometre (je m'en sers pour le sport et dans le metro).
Le nouveau apporte rien de plus mais n'a ni camera ni molette (chuis pas fan du tactile).

Du coup je comprends pas, plus ca va moins on a de choses ?


----------



## Madalvée (13 Septembre 2012)

Vous êtes obligés de l'acheter, votre baladeur va s'autodétruire le jour de la disponibilité des nouveaux modèles.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Septembre 2012)

heureusement que non. Mon 3G marchouille mais il a pris qq pets. Si je doit changer, je prends un 5G d'occase.

Ceci dit, j'ai peut etre raté qq chose sur ce nouveau nano...

il a pas le wifi non?


----------



## breizh85 (13 Septembre 2012)

Nope, pas de wifi mais bien bluetooth...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Septembre 2012)

bah je veux le wifi pour metre a jour mes podcats, le bluetooth ca sers pas a ca


----------



## onomac (13 Septembre 2012)

En effet, sans Wifi, le nano n'est pas du tout le mini-touch qu'on veut faire croire
Surtout, la montée en go qui limite la gamme me donne le sentiment d'être moins libre dans mes choix


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Septembre 2012)

bah alors a part le blue tousse, ya quoi de mieux dans cet ipod ?


----------



## Djipsy5 (13 Septembre 2012)

L'iPod Touch à 299Euros je crois ! Pffffff je suis juste hors de piste car j'ai acheté le 4G il ya de cela quelque jours ! Du coup, je suis coincé et vous pouvez pas imaginer a quel point j'aurai aimé avoir le 5 ! C'est sur que pour une évolution, ca en est une ! Du A5, du 4pouces, +RAM, 5MP avec vidéo FULL HD 1080, Siri, Airplay Mirroring, Siri, 7x plus de graphismes. L'iPod Touch 5G surpasse l'iPhone 4 d'un très très grand pas ! Mais 299euros je peux pas !


----------



## breizh85 (13 Septembre 2012)

T'as même cité deux fois Siri, histoire de pouvoir lui jeter plus de fleurs? :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bah alors a part le blue tousse, ya quoi de mieux dans cet ipod ?


Le prix


----------



## amanray (14 Septembre 2012)

pas de nouvel Ipod touch pour moi, j' ai acheté il y a peu un dock à 800 pour coller mon Ipod actuel qui n' est pas très stable dessus,  je vais certainement pas rajouter un adaptateur.


----------



## Djipsy5 (16 Septembre 2012)

breizh85 a dit:


> T'as même cité deux fois Siri, histoire de pouvoir lui jeter plus de fleurs? :rateau:



Ehh ouii :rateau: ! Faut dire que cet iPod fera le fantasme de tout ce qui se sont apitoyés à voir leurs applications quitter et leurs jeux planter, lorsqu'il étaient avec leur 4G ! Perso, mon 4G m'a déçu, la RAM faisait tellement défaut que je pouvais pas jouer a certains jeux sans faire de respring ! Mais cet iPod touch 5G est à comparé avec l'iPhone 4S, il est maintenant largement, au dessus, de l'iPhone 4. Mais, je voudrais savoir si je ramène un iPod Touch 4G acheté il  y a environ 1mois, qu'est ce que je fais pour y rajouter de l'argent et prendre le 5G ?


----------



## rudeboyfred (16 Septembre 2012)

il y a un truc que je trouve bizarre sur le dernier ipod touch (5G). En regardant les caractéristiques sur le site d'apple, j'ai constaté que ipod pouvait filmer en 1080p (jusque là tout va bien), mais en regardant plus bas les possibilités de lecture on observe que l'ipod peut lire un fichier en H264 jusqu'à 720p ! Et un peu plus loin encore on apprends qu'il peut diffuser de la vidéo en airplay jusqu'à 1080p avec le dernier apple TV !
C'est obligé qu'il y ai une coquille vous trouvez pas ?
le lien : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod-touch/specs.html

sinon c'est ipod touch est pour une fois pas un foutage de gueule par rapport à son grand frère (iphone) ! malhreureusement son prix fait peur (329&#8364 !


----------



## Djipsy5 (17 Septembre 2012)

Ouai je crois que tout les produit apple n'arrive pas pas a lire du 1080p ! Il arrive a shooter en 1080p mais lise pas cette qualité ! Tout a fait habituel ! tkt !


----------

